# UK and France to Share an Aircraft Carrier?



## AWP (Aug 31, 2010)

I didn't see this one coming. Pretty interesting and frightening when you think about it IF they go through with it.

Personally, I think it will be a Fail Boat.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/feedarticle/9243087



> Britain and France could share their aircraft carrier capability in a dramatic co-operation pact designed to maintain military power while cutting costs, it has been reported.
> 
> The Ministry of Defence described the report in The Times as "speculation" ahead of the outcome of the Strategic Defence and Security Review, expected next month.


.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 31, 2010)

LMAO it could turn into a TV show down the road..it worked for Capt Steubing.


----------



## pardus (Aug 31, 2010)

Nelson just rolled in his grave...

This will be a fuck up.
Two nations with different foreign policies trying to deploy the ship will be a nightmare.

Free got it right, this will be the Fail Boat.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 31, 2010)

If you are familiar with the Love Boat theme song feel free to sing along:

Fail, exciting and new
Come aboard, we're expecting you
Fail, life's sweetest reward
Let it flow, it floats back to you

Fail Boat soon will be making another run
The Fail Boat promises something for everyone
Set a course for adventure
Your mind on a new romance

And fail won't hurt anymore
It's an open smile on a friendly shore
It's Fail
Welcome aboard
It's FAILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 31, 2010)

Non-combatent training ship would work.  Do train ups for deployments, contract crew and each country "rents" it out as needed.


----------



## Scotth (Aug 31, 2010)

Trying to make defense cuts more palatable to the general public.  Never work long term especially if a conflict happens like the Falklands again.  The first time one nation send in anothers nation carrier into a conflict will be the end of that arrangement.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 31, 2010)

That's gonna make one hell of a Channel Ferry.  lol  At least there shouldn't be to many lines waiting to get your car on.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 31, 2010)

They've talked about have a joint military force for the EU, but GB and France?  Oh hell no.  That boat wont float.... or fight.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 31, 2010)

What's next for these two?  Girlfriends?  Toothbrush?


----------



## car (Aug 31, 2010)

0699 said:


> What's next for these two?  Girlfriends?  Toothbrush?


 
Sharing a razor.


----------



## pardus (Aug 31, 2010)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> They've talked about have a joint military force for the EU, but GB and France?  Oh hell no.  That boat wont float.... or fight.


 
The Germans and French have a joint unit, at least they did years ago.  

Where are our resident snail munchers?


----------



## 0699 (Aug 31, 2010)

car said:


> Sharing a razor.


 
Not really the same, as the French wouldn't really use the razor.


----------



## QC (Sep 1, 2010)

They might teach the Poms to eat something other that bangers, mash and peas


----------



## Brooklynben (Sep 1, 2010)

Why didn't the Croats and the Serbs think of this? :doh:  
Serving on that ship during the football season ought to be 'interesting'.
Oh well; as long as they can keep the Brits out of the kitchen and get the French to put down their cigarettes....


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 1, 2010)

I can't imagine French sailors on a ship where half the crew is gay. Good luck.


----------



## pardus (Sep 1, 2010)

Frank S. said:


> I can't imagine French sailors on a ship where half the crew is gay. Good luck.


 
The French Sailors will only crew a 100% gay ship?


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 1, 2010)

Two countries; one cup.

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## QC (Sep 1, 2010)

Some reason why this is noy a good idea.

' France has neither winter nor summer nor morals.    Apart from these drawbacks it is a fine country.    France has usually been governed by prostitutes.' 

Mark Twain 

------------------------------ 

'I would rather have a German division in front of me than a French one behind me.' 

General George S. Patton 

------------------------------ 

'Going to war without France is like going deer hunting without your accordion.' 

Norman Schwartzkopf 

------------------------------ 

'We can stand here like the French, or we can do something about it.' 

Marge Simpson 

------------------------------ 

'As far as I'm concerned, war always means failure.' 

Jacques Chirac, President of France 

------------------------------ 

'The only time France wants us to go to war is when the German Army is sitting in Paris sipping coffee.' 

Regis Philbin 

------------------------------ 

'You know, the French remind me a little bit of an aging actress of the 1940s who was still trying to dine out on her looks but doesn't have the face for it.' 

John McCain , U.S. Senator from Arizona 

------------------------------ 

'The last time the French asked for 'more proof' it came marching into Paris under a German flag.' 

David Letterman 

------------------------------ 

'Only thing worse than a Frenchman is a Frenchman who lives in Canada .' 

Ted Nugent 

------------------------------ 

'War without France would be like .. World War II.' 

Unknown 

------------------------------ 

'The favorite bumper sticker in Washington D.C. right now is one that says 'First Iraq , then France .'' 

Tom Brokaw 

------------------------------ 

'What do you expect from a culture and a nation that exerted more of its national will fighting against Disney World and Big Macs than the Nazis?' 

Dennis Miller 

------------------------------ 

'It is important to remember that the French have always been there when they needed us.' 

Alan Kent 

----------------------------- 

'They've taken their own precautions against al-Qa'ida.    To prepare for an attack, each Frenchman is urged to keep duct tape, a white flag, and a three-day supply of mistresses in the house.' 

Argus Hamilton 

------------------------------ 

'Somebody was telling me about the French Army rifle that was being advertised on eBay the other day --the description was, 'Never shot. Dropped once.'' 

Rep. Roy Blunt, MO 

----------------------------- 

'The French will only agree to go to war when we've proven we've found truffles in Iraq ' 

Dennis Miller 

------------------------------ 

Q. What did the mayor of Paris say to the German Army as they entered the city in WWII? 

A. Table for 100,000 m'sieur? 

----------------------------- 

'Do you know how many Frenchmen it takes to defend Paris ?   It's not known, it's never been tried.' 

Rep. R. Blount, MO 

------------------------------ 

'Do you know it only took Germany three days to conquer France in WWII?    And that's because it was raining.' 

John Xereas, Manager, DC Improv 

------------------------------ 

French Ban Fireworks at Euro Disney 

(AP), Paris , March 5, 2003 

The French Government announced today that it is imposing a ban on the use of fireworks at Euro Disney. The decision comes the day after a nightly fireworks display at the park, located just 30 miles outside of Paris , caused the soldiers at a nearby French Army garrison to surrender to a group of Czech tourists.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 1, 2010)

Speaking of prostitutes, did you know Regis Philbin enjoys getting pissed on..?


----------



## AWP (Sep 1, 2010)

This thread suddenly became interesting.

LOL


----------



## madness unseen (Sep 1, 2010)

QC I'm about to piss myself I'm laughing so hard, nice post!


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 1, 2010)

madness unseen said:


> QC I'm about to piss myself I'm laughing so hard, nice post!


Apparently you need to save that for Regis.


----------



## madness unseen (Sep 1, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> Apparently you need to save that for Regis.


Touché 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QC (Sep 2, 2010)

Frank S. said:


> Speaking of prostitutes, did you know Regis Philbin enjoys getting pissed on..?



Pissed on what? Scotch, gin? Am I missing something? I figure he's more of a Pimms man.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 2, 2010)

Nothing so tasteful, m'fraid. He is said to enjoy rivulets of golden coliform laden urine running down his body, probably thinking it's not so perverted since it's women he pays for it... Guess that's what decades of daytime TV leads to...


----------



## QC (Sep 2, 2010)

He's doing it wrong. Nothing like a warm Desai cocktail! 

http://www.heartlandhealing.com/pages/archive/urine_therapy/index.html


----------



## pardus (Sep 2, 2010)

Queens Cadet said:


> He's doing it wrong. Nothing like a warm Desai cocktail!
> 
> http://www.heartlandhealing.com/pages/archive/urine_therapy/index.html


 
Just reading some of this douchebags page, what a fuck stain!

Yes drinking your own urine is perfectly safe and really beneficial...

Fucking ponytail wearing faggot.

http://www.jtbaker.com/msds/englishhtml/u4725.htm


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 2, 2010)

What's the current thinking on drinking piss as part of survival? Better or worse than nothing?


----------



## pardus (Sep 2, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> What's the current thinking on drinking piss as part of survival? Better or worse than nothing?


 
Bad.

But...

It does contain a shitload of H2O, of course this is mostly moot because when you are dehydrated you don't piss so WTF are you going to drink? lol


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 3, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> This thread suddenly became interesting.
> 
> LOL


 
I'm lovin' it.


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 3, 2010)

Back to the ship sharing....

I wonder if they will go around the world to the Left, or to the right....

Brings new meaning to the Brit term of "Smokin a Fag"... on this ship you can do this with the smoking lamp out...

The only weapons that will be useful will be the British ones.. The french ones have never been fired in anger and only dropped once..... when they surrender...

Isn't the French Fighter the Mirage??? ..... Figures, even the name doesnt show up when its needed...

That's all I got ....... for now


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 3, 2010)

Frank S. said:


> I'm lovin' being pissed on by Regis.



WTF Frank is up with that comment brother????


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 3, 2010)

If the Brits want to share a ship with any one, they should talk to us Canucks; we need a good carrier.  Plus we're about to "build" new ships and they have great ship yards.


----------

